# WARNING when negotiating a Euro Delivery



## MarcusSDCA (Jan 14, 2004)

Newman said:


> This car is not even on my dealer's lot yet and they would have only sold it for sticker ($61,200). Instead, I got it for less that $55k so the $6k I saved I'm using for 1) my trip to Europe and 2) buy extra security deposits to reduce my rate. Oh yeah, the dealer is also throwing in the Europe navigation DVD.
> 
> ~David


Isn't ED great??? :thumbup:


----------



## cvb (May 10, 2006)

Marcus,

How many soybeans to the gallon do you get on the 545?


----------



## imparator4 (May 26, 2007)

I've been on the forums before i even registered and i never saw anything about leases starting before pickup date. I dont agree with that aspect of Euro Delivery.

My whole point here is and i think bimmer fam understands me here is that these types of things should be disclosed upfront by the dealer. If i would have known these things going in and the time came to sign the lease and then i started complaining about it then i'm in the wrong. 

What happens is you have expectations going into a deal. Then as the time gets closer to getting the car you see your money factor getting jacked up. You notice that your lease is starting a month early. These things aren't disclosed up front. 

Thats why these forums are wonderful. You find out about things that the dealer doesnt want to disclose to you up front. I never saw a thread on the lease start date issue. My bad i guess. 

I'm still happy that i'm getting a new car and going to be able to drive it in Germany but i'm still not happy that my lease already started and i have nothing to show for it.

You get it now?


----------



## Calif65GM (Mar 27, 2005)

BTW nice color combo that's what I'm leaning towards currently too. :thumbup:


----------



## KEVIN88GT (Apr 15, 2006)

So to finalize things.... does the lease start the day you sign the papers at the dealer?


----------



## bimmer_fam (Apr 16, 2007)

KEVIN88GT said:


> So to finalize things.... does the lease start the day you sign the papers at the dealer?


I beleive jspira was going to check with BMW on that...


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

KEVIN88GT said:


> So to finalize things.... does the lease start the day you sign the papers at the dealer?


In almost 99.999% of the time, ja.



bimmer_fam said:


> I beleive jspira was going to check with BMW on that...


I am going to check, ja.


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

imparator4 said:


> I've been on the forums before i even registered and i never saw anything about leases starting before pickup date. I dont agree with that aspect of Euro Delivery.
> 
> My whole point here is and i think bimmer fam understands me here is that these types of things should be disclosed upfront by the dealer. If i would have known these things going in and the time came to sign the lease and then i started complaining about it then i'm in the wrong.
> 
> ...


I posted a long time ago about these ED lease programs. It pops up as the last thread on page one if you search "ED lease programs". http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=77465&highlight=ED+Enhancements

The key issue at hand is that your center asked you to sign 30 days out instead of the usual 14 days and you're understandably a little salty about it.

I have to disagree with your statement about not having to show anything for it though. Doesn't the experience in and of itself justify signing in advance and thereby give you something to show for what you accomplished and experienced? Plus, the center gets billed for the car 14 days out, so why shouldn't they collect on this in advance? Makes me think of that age old saying, "there's no free lunch" and in this case, there's no free ED ride.


----------



## bimmer_fam (Apr 16, 2007)

adrian's bmw said:


> I posted a long time ago about these ED lease programs. It pops up as the last thread on page one if you search "ED lease programs". http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=77465&highlight=ED+Enhancements
> 
> The key issue at hand is that your center asked you to sign 30 days out instead of the usual 14 days and you're understandably a little salty about it.
> 
> I have to disagree with your statement about not having to show anything for it though. Doesn't the experience in and of itself justify signing in advance and thereby give you something to show for what you accomplished and experienced? Plus, the center gets billed for the car 14 days out, so why shouldn't they collect on this in advance? Makes me think of that age old saying, "there's no free lunch" and in this case, there's no free ED ride.


Adrian,

Actually, we are trying to understand why we need to start the lease 14 days before ED. According to the OP, BMWFS told him that there is no requirement to star the lease 14 days before ED. The requirement is to issue a payment 14 days in advance, but they did not have any specific requirement as far as starting the lease earlier then the ED pickup.

I believe Jspira undertood the issue and steped forward as far as clarifying these aspects with BMW.

Thanks


----------



## Fredric (Mar 29, 2007)

bimmer_fam said:


> I think you are shifting off topic a bit. The question is whether or not we need to start our leases 14 (in OP's case 30) days before ED?.....


The OP also made this statement: "I believe these are things that should be considered when doing a Euro Delivery deal. It sounds really good that your saving a lot of money but factor in payments you are making without having a car to drive and the Travel Expenses and it's not all its cracked up to be."

That is the part I was responding to in my post. But I do agree with you and the OP about when I would LIKE the lease date to start, but like you, I knew what it would probably be from reading various posts about it on this site, and would have negotiated further if the dealer had asked for 30 days.


----------



## MarcusSDCA (Jan 14, 2004)

cvb said:


> Marcus,
> 
> How many soybeans to the gallon do you get on the 545?


Not sure, but I think the unit of measurement for V8 engines is square cm of polar ice cap melted per kilometer.:angel:


----------



## bimmer_fam (Apr 16, 2007)

Fredric said:


> That is the part I was responding to in my post. But I do agree with you and the OP about when I would LIKE the lease date to start, but like you, I knew what it would probably be from reading various posts about it on this site, and would have negotiated further if the dealer had asked for 30 days.


I think the "30-day" deal was just the last drop for him... I can totaly relate.. It's called buyer's remorse... I only have that for a day or two after a considerable purchase  Then I remember, it's only money...

For someone who does ED the first time, it takes a lot of research to cover all the gray areas and feel confident. It's hard not to feel screwed when another unexpected thing comes at you.

I would not give OP too hard of a time. Clearly he was emotional when he started this topic, and I'm sure he will enjoy his ED trip, like most of us do.

Peace :bigpimp:


----------



## cvb (May 10, 2006)

MarcusSDCA said:


> Not sure, but I think the unit of measurement for V8 engines is square cm of polar ice cap melted per kilometer.:angel:


Totally worth it! :thumbup:


----------



## MarcusSDCA (Jan 14, 2004)

cvb said:


> Totally worth it! :thumbup:


:rofl:


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

bimmer_fam said:


> Adrian,
> 
> Actually, we are trying to understand why we need to start the lease 14 days before ED. According to the OP, BMWFS told him that there is no requirement to star the lease 14 days before ED. The requirement is to issue a payment 14 days in advance, but they did not have any specific requirement as far as starting the lease earlier then the ED pickup.
> 
> ...


Ultimately, it's at the center's discretion. Like I said, the center gets invoiced for the car 14 days out, so they want to get paid. Some centers may want payment 30 days out because that helps them with the month's sales objective for the month preceding delivery.

I've had on occasion had leases signed 20 days, 10 days, 2 days , 1 week before and in one instance, as noted earlier after delivery... and there have been unique reasons for each, but I will stress that it is indeed BMW FS recommendation to sign at least 14 days prior and anything sooner or later is at the discretion of the center and a mutual agreement with the client.

Here's one thing that I haven't seen clarified by the OP:

I've encountered this on occasion where it's justified to start a lease 30 days out: *locked in lease program expiration*. For example, if you're picking up August 30th for a 335i coupe and you have a locked in program from May when rates were lower, the center is going to ask you to sign 30 days out _to protect you_ from the higher current program. That is one instance where I believe it's justified to sign that far out due to a pick up date/lease program expiration conflict. If you want to roll the dice for a lower program, fine, be my guest, but obviously that wouldn't be advised when some programs are trending higher rates and not lower rates.


----------



## mason (Jun 8, 2006)

imparator4 said:


> Your right it is between me and the dealer. BMW is willing to accept the lease date starting on the delivery date but the dealer will not do that for me. What i dont understand is that if BMW is OK with it than why cant it be done. Doesnt make sense to me. Anyway i could have a car built to my specs and have it delivered to the US and not pay anything until the day i pick it up. I dont mind giving money beforehand but i have a problem that the lease has started and i have nothing to show for it.
> 
> Money is not the most important thing for everybody but a car is not the most important thing either. For some people these things are important and they matter. They should be told upfront on what to expect and these forums serve this purpose because the dealership just lures you in and then discloses information as it becomes neccessary.


You are then making some very conflicting statements. On one hand, you are saying it is important to consider that start date for the lease is one month before, on the other hand, you are saying you are ok to give out money beforehand.

All I know is that, I want to give the least and get the most. If your dealer is unwilling to do 14 days, may be you want another dealer. There are good dealers in Utica and Ithaca. Definitely shop around.


----------



## bimmer_fam (Apr 16, 2007)

adrian's bmw said:


> Ultimately, it's at the center's discretion. Like I said, the center gets invoiced for the car 14 days out, so they want to get paid. Some centers may want payment 30 days out because that helps them with the month's sales objective for the month preceding delivery.


Adrian,

Thanks for clarifying dealears' position.

Peace


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

Even though Adrian already covered this, I just wanted to circle back and provide similar affirmation from BMW NA, that the 14 day prior to delivery lease start is because the car is pair by the dealership 14 days prior and they are entitled to get paid when they pay for the car, hence the payment and lease start.


----------



## imparator4 (May 26, 2007)

Paying them in advance and starting the lease are two different things. By paying them in advance they can cash my check or what not and guarantee the money is there so they dont get screwed. THen my lease can start on my delivery date and it could have been payed for in advance. It is possible. BMWFS told me they would do that for me if the dealer re-did the paperwork. Dealer won't do that for me. Not the way they do things.

THis is a done deal now. I will be leaving this Wednesday to pick up the car and I plan on enjoying my experience. I have learned a lot. 

If I do another ED i definitely will not use the same dealer and i will definitely negotiate everything up front instead of waiting and letting the dealer tell me "this is the way it works".


----------



## bimmer_fam (Apr 16, 2007)

imparator4 said:


> Paying them in advance and starting the lease are two different things. By paying them in advance they can cash my check or what not and guarantee the money is there so they dont get screwed. THen my lease can start on my delivery date and it could have been payed for in advance. It is possible. BMWFS told me they would do that for me if the dealer re-did the paperwork. Dealer won't do that for me. Not the way they do things.
> 
> THis is a done deal now. I will be leaving this Wednesday to pick up the car and I plan on enjoying my experience. I have learned a lot.


Just want to clarify one aspect for you. The BMWFS finances the deal and pays dealer for your car when you sign the contract. If the date of the lease is changed, I don't think dealer will receive the funds until the actual lease start date. They would have to pay for the car out of their own pocket...

In your case the dealer was probably trying to get paid sooner to make their sales numbers (although ED cars come from different allocation pool...), etc., just like Adrian said in his message.

I'm sure it would be possible with some dealers to negotiate the start of your lease on the ED date, but most of them would stick with the 14-day suggestion of BMWFS.

Good luck on your ED trip and have fun in Europe! :beerchug:


----------

